#ubuntu-cym 2011-09-21
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-17
<brobostigon> good morning everyone
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-20
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu~cym: Now with added goodness. | Members note: Expressions of Interest sought in October meeting | Croeso I sianel IRC Ubuntu-cym: Nawr gyda daioni ychwanegol. | Aelodau nodi: Mynegi Ddiddordeb a geisir yn gyfarfod ym mis Hydref.
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu~cym: Now with added goodness. | Members note: Expressions of Interest sought in October meeting, Please use to sign up http://www.doodle.com/ce4n5hqt77z4bkzn | Croeso I sianel IRC Ubuntu-cym: Nawr gyda daioni ychwanegol. | Aelodau nodi: Mynegi Ddiddordeb a geisir yn gyfarfod ym mis Hydref. defnyddiwch http://www.doodle.com/ce4n5hqt77z4bkzn i cofrestru.
<markjones> boo :P
<ianto> oob
<markjones> so, I'm hpoing to get a bloody meeting organised...
<Espreon> Have it in Patagonia.
<Espreon> Or do the Patagonian Welshmen not count anymore?
<ianto> It's a bit hard for Cymru people to get there ;)
<Espreon> Build a teleporter that only works for speakers of Welsh.
<ianto> There are English speaking Welsh(wo)men too mind! ;)
<Espreon> True.
<Espreon> Ick... "(wo)men" how... unneeded the "(wo)" is. This... is proof that all is going downhill.
<ianto> Heh
<Espreon> And yes, I'm part of the crazy, three-man school of thought that believes there should be "were" or "wereman" in use.
<Espreon> Heck, why not both?
<ianto> were?
<Espreon> A male man.
<ianto> Ah looked it up now
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-21
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-22
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<markjones> shwmae
<brobostigon> helo markjones :)
<markjones> i'm testing out a new IRC client
<markjones> :)
<brobostigon> ah, which one/
<brobostigon> ?
<markjones> LmeChat for OSX
<brobostigon> ah, never heard of it.
<markjones> it's nice
<markjones> my Mac is now not being taxed by an app that is 5 years old
<markjones> what's also nice is there are now keyboard shortcuts :)
<markjones> ooh, and scrollback
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> I discovered today that we need to change the Ubuntu-Cym logo
<markjones> but I can't re-colour it
<markjones> i can add a simple extension
<brobostigon> ah.
<brobostigon> nos da, everyone, sleep well.
<markjones> ianto: ti'n presennol?
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-23
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<croxio5> Prynhawn dda i chi gyd!
<brobostigon> afternoonings croxio5
<croxio5> On a side note, is it possible to merge accounts on Launchpad?
<brobostigon> no idea.
<croxio5> Because I registered my LP account for l10n on my old domain
<croxio5> And for some idiot reason, I opened another one on my new domain.
<brobostigon> ah.
<markjones> noswaith dda pawb
<markjones> for Croxio5 when he returns: I'd ask in #launchpad
